# 2010 riot?



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if Bataleon is going to make a 2010 Riot? Also, if anyone has any leaked pictures of their 2010 line please post them up so we are able to see them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

BAMMMMM!!


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you ever heard of google? 

And here is the most they have leaked of their 2010 line broblog » Bataleon 2010 preview for real! .


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

it seems most people haven't...


but yes I'm SO STOKED ON THAT RIOT OMGWTFBBQ. Made up my mind once I saw the 2010 pics. First board purchase of next season definitely


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm actually excited about this board 










Its the new USA special edition .


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that Special Edition Riot or ET? Cuz I really dug the three finger base of the ET from 08. If that's a Riot I swear I'll kill someone for it.

Also, any pics the base and/or topsheet minus the stickers and binders?


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

markee said:


> Is that Special Edition Riot or ET? Cuz I really dug the three finger base of the ET from 08. If that's a Riot I swear I'll kill someone for it.
> 
> Also, any pics the base and/or topsheet minus the stickers and binders?


I wish this is the only pic i can find of the board, its shown on their website . And the information on it is very light. I'm hoping its a cross between the evil twin and riot. Not quite as stiff as the riot but with a sintered base. Plus that topsheet looks to be all smooth and glossy .


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

markee said:


> Is that Special Edition Riot or ET? Cuz I really dug the three finger base of the ET from 08. If that's a Riot I swear I'll kill someone for it.
> 
> Also, any pics the base and/or topsheet minus the stickers and binders?


Sorry to say that I don't that that the USA edition is a Riot or ET. Says its a fun.kink. Meaning that is has an extruded base...sadness, I really like that top sheet too.

There is a picture of the board on the transworld site 2010 preview boards that also has the base. It has that rasta color scheme on it.

Bataleon 2009/2010 - Photo collection - Tackyworld.com

I'd want to get a Riot, but I'm not digging that flower design...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

How does everyone feel about their designs this year? 

They don't look all that creative. Not really feeling it.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Bataleon's designs are almost always understated almost to the point of bland. It's not just this year's.

But I HATE the 2010 ET graphics with a fucking passion. Like faawk.

as for the Riot's flowers, I couldn't even tell until I took a close look at those pics hah.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

will be adding the undisputed for my big mountain/powder board next year and move my jam to my groomer/park board


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I love my Enemy's graphics, and Ive gotten alot of complements on it


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Seeing next season's evil twin makes me extremely happy i picked up this year's . But i'm pretty much feeling all the other designs... well except i'm on the fence with the riot. But maybe its just that it doesn't photograph well and in person looks sick. Either way though the riot is an awesome board no matter whats on it .


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> I love my Enemy's graphics, and Ive gotten alot of complements on it


Which version Enemy do you have? I've got the 08 with the chick in black and white - pretty cool but cheesy as well - I like it!


Also which Evil Twins are everyone hating? ThE regular versions - which are cool with that Egyptian God thing going - or the limited edition which is pretty gross?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

imo both ET graphics suck hairy monkey balls.

and yes, the Undisputed and Enemy look pretty sick this year.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

eWrecK said:


> man...i wanted to get a bataleon for next season, but maybe i'll hold off until next year...just can't get myself to like any of those designs. except for the USA. i'd want a riot or an ET if it came with a syntered base.


Riot is a sintered base.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

i actually like the simplicity of the Goliath and The Jam, 
throw a few stickers on the Goliath and it would look pretty sick. 

I'm definitely going to pick up to one of those two boards as soon as their released next season.


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

> But I HATE the 2010 ET graphics with a fucking passion. Like faawk.
> 
> as for the Riot's flowers, I couldn't even tell until I took a close look at those pics hah.


You kidding me the 2010 Et's graphics are hell cool compared to the flowers on the Riot WTFlooks like a Violenza or whatever their woman's board is,bland jam graphics had me scoop up a 2009 Jam.
Looking at the 2009 and 2010 graphics looks like they were inspired by different Modern abstract Artist of the 20th century
Omni and undisputed look sweet, anybody know what board the project green is based on shape wise?


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone have specs on the Omni? Sintered? Cuz it looks pretty sick! I was thinking about the 2010 riot or fun.kink USA, but the riot has fugly flowers and the fun.kink is extruded.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Whys everyone hating on the Riot's graphics? 
There's like 4 flower shaped geometries over the entire board. thats it! Tons of other smaller illustrations to make up the rest. 
I know, that burton board with the big fakin gold tooth and tons of bling on the base.. waayyyy more stylish.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

DiamondCarver said:


> Does anyone have specs on the Omni? Sintered? Cuz it looks pretty sick! I was thinking about the 2010 riot or fun.kink USA, but the riot has fugly flowers and the fun.kink is extruded.


We haven't had good enough conditions to bust out my brand new Omni yet. It's a sintruded base, which the 2010 ET also has. Supposed to slot in b/w extruded & sintered. Has a fair amount of setback and slightly narrower tail for float. Their description calls it a quiver killer, and their reps highly recommended it to me, so we'll see...

I pretty much like all the graphics in this year's lineup except the Jam & regular Fun Kink. I think the Fun Kink USA & Airobic are my faves of this year's graphics.


----------

